# Cochiti Reservoir (NM) Boat Ramps closed



## kdodgebrown (Jun 13, 2012)

As of a morning Sept 14 discussion with Army Corp of Engineers: Boat ramps are closed at Cochiti due to "a large amount of debris coming down the canyon into the lake." Cochiti elevation is currently 5352 ft and according to the employee has risen 8ft (in the past week/few days). The Rio Grande at Otowi peaked at ~8000 cfs (9/13) and is now back down to ~2000 cfs (9/14). He cautioned against floating White Rock Canyon on Rio Grande due to possible new debris flows/strainers, etc... may have to abort plans for our float next weekend...plus the mud is likely to be epic. Anyone brave enough to be the first down, please share stories.


----------

